# Airfix 1/76 Panzer IV F2



## paulhelfrich (May 11, 2009)

I've heard these old Airfix kits are uneven in quality, but I found this one to be fairly nice given the age of the moldings. The only real problem I had with the build was the usual one with rubber band tracks, particularly in the small scales; the torque of applying them tends to pull the drive sprockets and idler wheels out of alignment. Other than that, it was a pleasure to build.


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Your Panzer came out well. I agree with the problem with the tracks, it's happened to me as well. It is nice to build the old small scale Airfix kits, even if it's just the nostalgia factor and some of them do scrub up well.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Looks nice. The Panzer IV is one of their better old kits. 

To get the tracks to fit better you can cut the guide teeth off the sprocket wheels where the tracks contact them. Its not like the teeth actually fit into the holes on the track. And glue the sprockets and idlers in place with CA glue so they don't flex.


----------

